# Kribs



## Fraser (Dec 5, 2005)

I recently bought a pair of kribs for my community tank in hope of breeding them. The shop told me the 2 like each other and so far they are happy together. Theyre very small (1 inch) and I was wondering how long they will take to mature to breeding?


----------

